# pulling a stump with my tractor (video)



## Speedy (Jun 8, 2010)

maybe I should consider myself lucky, altho I have heard of plenty of people pulling similar stumps with their tractors.

ground was damp/wet so that helped, tires did spin out slightly as seen in the video. kept it in low.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6UuN_n6LyM[/ame]

maybe I could have done less yanking.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 8, 2010)

Speedy,

It looks like brute force won again.

In theory, if you anchored down one of Elmers little engines, and using a series of blocks (as in block and tackle) to gear down the output, given time, the stump will be pulled out of the ground.

Who is going to be the first to take up the challenge?


Bogs


----------



## doubletop (Jun 8, 2010)

See this rural training video courtesy of our friends at Toyota NZ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-Y3AsZ19Hc

Some may question the last frame

enjoy

Pete


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 8, 2010)

Speedy,

Good job. I am always amazed at how many people do not know how to use a chain with grab hooks but you used it properly. The same goes for using the chain to choke the stump. Most people would have come around the stump and put the point of the grab hook in a link as tight to the stump as they could. 

Bob


----------



## Speedy (Jun 8, 2010)

bogs - seems I need to start machining. I would try it ;D

doubletop - THAT WAS FUNNY :big: nice find. 

90LX- thank you ;D


----------



## cfellows (Jun 8, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Speedy,
> 
> It looks like brute force won again.
> 
> ...



Bogs, you are absolutely right, in theory, but you failed to mention how long it would take. :^) 

Chuck


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 8, 2010)

At our time of life Chuck, who's worried about a few weeks here or there.

John


----------



## Speedy (Jun 8, 2010)

I have another stump here that needs taking out 8)
welcome to bring any model engines and inventions to remove it ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 8, 2010)

Just have an eye on the front end, Speedy. Lots of guys are underground for pulling stumps with a tractor. That would really be "Bugger"!


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Jun 9, 2010)

doubletop  said:
			
		

> See this rural training video courtesy of our friends at Toyota NZ



and if you liked that one, you'll like this one, also Toyota NZ:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpI0q52wHxg&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpI0q52wHxg&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Both ads raised howls of protest from People With No Sense Of Humour.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 11, 2010)

Yup, good job Speedy; wish I had a lil' tractor to play with. :-[

Just a quick safety note: always lay a heavy blanket onto your chain so if it breaks (and they do!) the drag of the blanket will slow down that missle trying to kill you. 

I was pulling a big maple root with my Ford van and the root, chain & all shot out of the ground, went through the tailgate glass like it was tissue paper and hit the dash like a cannon shot, just missing my head. Steel stretches just like a rubber band but with a bit more energy. ;D

I told a wrecker driver buddy about it and he told me about the blanket trick.


----------



## Speedy (Jun 14, 2010)

I must admit that I forgot about the blanket trick. it was something I learned years ago from watching a truck show on tv, they did a episode on atv's and winches the blanket thing was one of them.

I have also herd of people putting the chain thru a pipe and use the blanket. maybe helps stop the chain from flying sideways.

have herd my share of tractor horror stories, lots you had to wonder what the people were thinking. but things do happen.

aside from that, why I like my tractor compared to others is that its pure hydraulic driven. a hydraulic pump on the motor powers the hydraulic motor on the rear diff case. their is no stopping this machine. if you do get carried away the hydraulics have relief valves to blow off any unnecessary pressure a real great power train for a tractor. :bow:


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 14, 2010)

Yup, my gut says "I _need_ a little tractor." My wallet says "Someday, I'll find one on the curb that needs fixin' up."


----------

